# sostenere lo sguardo di qualcuno



## zipp404

_Sostenere _ha vari sigificati tra cui _affermare, reggere, appoggiare, affrontare, sopportare, resistere .... _ ma cosa significa _sostenere lo sguardo di qualcuno_? 

Ecco il contesto:

L'udienza ebbe inizio senza incidenti.  Vennero ascoltare, per prime, le testimonianze dei vari esperti.
[...] Poi, venne chiamata [a deporre contra l'imputato] Renata P.
«In questi ultimi tre anni è vissuta con l'imputato facendosi passare come sua moglie?»
Per un breve istante, gli occhi di Renata P. sostennero lo sguardo dell'accusato.  Nella loro espressione c'era qualcosa di strano e di insondabile.
«Sì»  Le domande continuarono.  Parola per parola, i fatti incriminanti venivano alla luce [...]

Grazie!


----------



## gc200000

Direi "fissare gli occhi dell'altro senza paura, con sicurezza".

Quando si prova vergogna, paura, insicurezza, non si riesce a sostenere lo sguardo altrui.


----------



## Blackman

Nel tuo contesto è sinonimo di _incrociare. Sostenere_ lo si intende per un periodo più lungo di _un breve istante._


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao,
anzitutto una piccola correzione... probabilmente un tuo errore di digitazione 
_gli occhi di Renata Pasquale sostenero*no* lo sguardo dell'accusato.

_Sostenere lo sguardo di qualcuno significa letteralmente riuscire a guardare qualcuno in volto, fissandolo negli occhi, senza abbassare lo sguardo.
Nella comune cultura occidentale (e non solo) è considerato sconveniente fissare una persona sconosciuta negli occhi, mentre guardare un avversario direttamente negli occhi può essere considerato un gesto di sfida. Anche per diversi animali accade la stessa cosa.

Per contro, sostenere lo sguardo di un amico o della persona alla quale si vuole bene è considerato un gesto di ascolto o di tenerezza.

Da bambini si faceva il "gioco del silenzio": a coppie ci si fissava negli occhi e si cercava di rimanere assolutamente impassibili... perdeva chi per primo si metteva a ridere o abbassava lo sguardo.

Edit. per completezza... anziché _sostenerono _si può usare _sostennero _o _sostenettero._ Il verbo sostenere presenta tre forme alla 3a persona pl. nel passato remoto


----------



## Blackman

rainbowizard said:


> Ciao,
> anzitutto una piccola correzione... probabilmente un tuo errore di digitazione
> _gli occhi di Renata Pasquale sostenero*no* lo sguardo dell'accusato.
> 
> _



Chissà perché io avrei detto che _sostenettero o sostennero ( e_ anche _sostenerono _non mi dispiace del tutto _).._forse è irregolare oppure sono corrette tutte le forme?

EDIT: pare che sia _irregolare_ e che si coniughi come tenere, ergo _sostennero.

_Scusa Rainbow, puoi citare almeno una fonte a conferma di ciò che _sostieni_? io ho trovato solo coniugazioni in _sostennero_...



rainbowizard said:


> Edit. per completezza... anziché _sostenerono _si può usare _sostennero _o _sostenettero._ Il verbo sostenere presenta tre forme alla 3a persona pl. nel passato remoto


----------



## rainbowizard

Blackman said:


> Scusa Rainbow, puoi citare almeno una fonte a conferma di ciò che _sostieni_? io ho trovato solo coniugazioni in _sostennero_...



Ho trovato questa: http://conjit.cactus2000.de/showverb.en.php?verb=sostenere
e questa... più "letteraria"  relativa al verbo _tenere_


----------



## Blackman

Le avevo viste anche io. La prima è un sito tedesco di un occhialuto giovanotto tedesco che sembra limitarsi al copia e incolla e la seconda viene definita _antiquata_ già in un libro del 1817...sembra un po' pochino, no?



rainbowizard said:


> Ho trovato questa: http://conjit.cactus2000.de/showverb.en.php?verb=sostenere
> e questa... più "letteraria"  relativa al verbo _tenere_


----------



## rainbowizard

Non so dire se quelle citate siano fonti del tutto autorevoli. 
Ho cercato nella crusca ma non ho trovato alcunché.
Posso dire che sostennero / tennero sono senz'altro le forme più utilizzate... penso di _non_ avere mai utilizzato in vita mia le forme sostenettero / tenettero mentre più frequentemente ho utilizzato e sentito usare tenerono / sostenerono. 
Ma tutto ciò riguarda la mia esperienza personale; spiacente ma non dispongo di alcuna fonte più accreditata


----------



## gc200000

Blackman said:


> Nel tuo contesto è sinonimo di _incrociare. Sostenere_ lo si intende per un periodo più lungo di _un breve istante._



Ho l'impressione, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che "incrociare lo sguardo" possa essere un gesto anche involontario, mentre "sostenere lo sguardo" sia un gesto assolutamente volontario.


----------



## rainbowizard

gc200000 said:


> Ho l'impressione, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che "incrociare lo sguardo" possa essere un gesto anche involontario, mentre "sostenere lo sguardo" sia un gesto assolutamente volontario.



Sì, credo proprio che tu abbia ragione.
Più che la durata dell'azione conta qui l'intenzione (almeno apparente) con la quale essa è compiuta.
In altre parole...
gli occhi di Renata Pasquale _hanno voluto (o cercato di) sostenere _lo sguardo dell'accusato.


----------



## Blackman

gc200000 said:


> Ho l'impressione, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che "incrociare lo sguardo" possa essere un gesto anche involontario, mentre "sostenere lo sguardo" sia un gesto assolutamente volontario.


 
Capisco il dubbio, ma secondo me elemento fondante del sostenere in questa accezione è proprio la durata. Domanda: se un sostenimento dello sguardo può durare un breve istante, quanto dura un incrocio?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Comunque, Zipp: 

_egli sostenne lo sguardo_ sta per _egli sostenne (il peso del)lo sguardo_


----------



## Lovetall

Per me "sostenere lo sguardo" è molto di più che incrociare lo sguardo, significa:

-avere il coraggio di guardare negli occhi qualcuno
-non volere abbassare lo sguardo
-essere fiero delle proprie azioni
- essere capace di affrontare una situazione anche molto difficile

Io ho sempre detto "sostennero" (http://www.italian-verbs.com/verbi-italiani/coniugazione.php?verbo=sostenere)


----------



## zipp404

Grazie per le utilissime spiegazioni.  La forma nel testo è sostennero (nello scrivere mi si è sfuggita una _n_)

Adesso il significato dell'espressione del contesto citato diventa più chiaro: il sostenere lo sguardo del compagno è un gesto destinato a fargli capire che è pronta a difenderlo (anche se costretta a testimoniare contro di lui), un gesto di fermezza destinato a inspirargli coraggio, forza d’animo, speranza.


----------



## zipp404

zipp404 said:


> (mi si è sfuggita una _n_)


----------



## pizzi

zipp404 said:


> Adesso il significato dell'espressione del contesto citato diventa più chiaro: il sostenere lo sguardo del compagno è un gesto destinato a fargli capire che è pronta a difenderlo (anche se costretta a testimoniare contro di lui), un gesto di fermezza destinato a inspirargli coraggio, forza d’animo, speranza.



O magari (non ho letto il libro e quindi azzardo) Renata lo ha massacrato perché voleva sposarsi, e lo sguardo è relativo alla citazione che sono stati conviventi, quindi sentirlo dire pubblicamente è un richiamo ad un territorio conflittuale della coppia. Renata guarda intensamente il compagno come per dire: _Vedi in che condizioni mi metti_.


----------

